# Little Audi Home/Lock Screen Love



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Put together a little love for my Note 5 tonight. 

*
Basic Layout for Quad HD:*



*
What it works like with my layout of apps/folders:*


*

and of course I had to have a lock screen too:*


----------

